# Flight Line Security In Kandahar For New Air Wing



## navypuke (21 Dec 2008)

Hello All,

I am in the Navy for the last 9 years and we just got a message from our MARPAC HQ, that we have been tasked to provide two volunteers to provide flight line security. Since this is an airforce forum I would think, maybe some people here can provide me with some insight about what I could be getting myself into.

1. How dangerous would this be? I don't really see them leaving Kandahar airfield much at all. I am a member of CFB Esquimalts Base Security Force so this would not be a stretch for me. 

2. Has anyone done this before, what kinda duties does Flight Line Security entail. Secondary Duties?

3. Would we ever go out to the FOB's to guard the helicopters or would that be left to the infantry out there in the FOB's?

4. Does this seem like a rewarding job to you guys, or just something boring and monotonous. I've done 9 years in the CF now and besides the assistance I gave to civilians in St John's on 911 and some rescues/recoveries I've done I don't feel I have done much with my career.

5. Anyone here work at the flight line at Kandahar?


----------



## 1feral1 (21 Dec 2008)

WRT your 'para 1'. In my opinion your breaching OPSEC with dates etc.

Way too much info for ANYONE to see. Our enemy reads this site!

Perhaps you should edit 'para 1'.

OWDU

EDIT: Right now there are four registered members reading this, and SEVEN guests.


----------



## George Wallace (21 Dec 2008)

Folks.  

This is not related to any ROTO.  It is another tasking, seperate from.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (21 Dec 2008)

Still George.

IMHO .........


----------



## 1feral1 (21 Dec 2008)

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> Way too much info for ANYONE to see. Our enemy reads this site!



Thanks for editing the dates etc GW.

Regards,

Wes


----------



## George Wallace (21 Dec 2008)

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> Thanks for editing the dates etc GW.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Wes



No thanks needed.  I didn't do it, navypuke did.

OPSEC is important, but in some cases it can get a little overboard.  A number of volunteers required to fill vacant spots on a random tasking for a rather routine job may be just a case.  With no actual numbers, names, ranks, positions, flight dates, flight manifests, etc. it would seem that paranoia may be setting in........a bit too much.


----------



## aesop081 (21 Dec 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> OPSEC is important, but in some cases it can get a little overboard.



In all fairness George, you have been guilty of going overboard yourself and protested all the way through it.


----------



## PuckChaser (21 Dec 2008)

Basically you're gonna be keeping the Locally Engaged Pers and people without a need to be there, off the flight line, which has its own cordon inside the big fence around the whole KAF. Helos outside the wire get plenty of security from themselves, and the happy troops they're picking up.

If you want a tour and do something a little out of the ordinary from your Navy career, try it out. It'd be 6 months in a place that's not too shabby, not especially dangerous, and you'll get all sorts of exposure to other trades in the CF. Maybe something will spark your interest, and you can OT and feel more fulfilled with your time in the Forces.

Plus, the milkshake store at the boardwalk has heroin or something in the milkshakes. Those things rock.


----------



## 1feral1 (21 Dec 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> No thanks needed.  I didn't do it, navypuke did.
> 
> OPSEC is important, but in some cases it can get a little overboard.  A number of volunteers required to fill vacant spots on a random tasking for a rather routine job may be just a case.  With no actual numbers, names, ranks, positions, flight dates, flight manifests, etc. it would seem that paranoia may be setting in........a bit too much.



It was the actual deployment dates, which should be kept to ones self. For NP, thanks for editing.

No paranoia, just common sense. Blabbing about exact deployment dates is not the right thing to do on a public website. Do that here, and getting found out, would have you stricken off the manifest and charged.

Cheers/beers,


Wes


----------



## 1feral1 (21 Dec 2008)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> ....the milkshake store at the boardwalk has heroin or something in the milkshakes. Those things rock.



As long as its not salt peter  ;D


----------



## Haggis (21 Dec 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> ...it would seem that paranoia may be setting in........a bit too much.



You're only paranoid if you _think_ people are watching you.  If you're _sure_ they are watching, then you're not paranoid.


----------

